# Carb rebuildable or no?



## ryan68bug (Sep 18, 2005)

My 60102 briggs engine is apart for a rebuild now and I'm trying to go through the carb but it appears to be a no-go in terms of getting the butterfly out. Any thoughts? I think it's a Pulsa-Jet carburetor. Horiz. shaft motor...I know I can get a new carb for 50 or 60 bucks as it appears there's a fair amount of play in the butterfly...new carb the best route maybe?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

2.5 hp horizontal? if it has alot of play....the engines being rebuilt, so that will be good. then yeah it would be worth it, you can try e bay, or see if anybody has a good used one.... 
so you can't get the butterfly out? should be a screw on the butterfly itself holding it in, i'd make sure before i'd buy a new one.


----------

